# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اسئلة غبية ................ ولكنها منطقية

## لهلو

أسئلة غبية ........... ولكنها منطقية !!!!

إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخفيف الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ 

................................... 

أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيف وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ 

................................... 

إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ؟ 

................................... 

إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ 

سؤال غبي جدا 

................................... 

نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة الظلام؟؟ 

................................... 

لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟ 

................................... 

لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ 

فعلاً لماذا ؟ 

................................... 

طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه 

لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة 

واقية ؟؟؟ 

................................... 

إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة وطوال أيام الأسبوع ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال ؟

===================================== 

ولكم كذلك هذه الأسئلة ؟؟


* ليه نضغط بالقوة على الريموت وإحنا عارفين إن البطارية ضعيفة 


* ليه الصمغ ما يلصق في علبته؟


* ليه مهما استخدمت ألوان مختلفة لرغوة الحمام الفقاعات تكون بيضاء 


* ليه الناس لما يكنسون ويشوفون خيط على الأرض يحاولوا يشفطوه 

بالمكنسة كم مرة وبعدين يشيلوه من الأرض ويطالعوا فيه ويرجعوه

على الأرض ويرجعوا يكنسوه مرة ثانية 

* ليه الأكياس البلاستيكية ما تفتح من أول مرة 

* ليه لما تقول لإنسان يا أسد أو نمر انبسط وإذا قلت له يا كلب أو يا قرد 

زعل مع إنهم كلهم حيوانات 

* ليه إذا قلت لإنسان كأنك أمريكي أو ايطالي يفرح وإذا قلت له يا هندي أو 

بنقالي غضب مع إنهم كلهم أوادم

تحياتي لكم اختكم : لهلو 
منقوووووول

----------


## fog223

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه

----------


## همس المشااعر

* ليه لما تقول لإنسان يا أسد أو نمر انبسط وإذا قلت له يا كلب أو يا قرد 

زعل مع إنهم كلهم حيوانات 

* ليه إذا قلت لإنسان كأنك أمريكي أو ايطالي يفرح وإذا قلت له يا هندي أو 

بنقالي غضب مع إنهم كلهم أوادم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اكثر شيء عجبني لان الكلام صحيح 
صحيح ليش مايرضو ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي لهلو على الطرح الحلو 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
بنتظار جديدك
                        تحياتي 
                         همس المشااعر

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

مشكورة اختي

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههه
مشكوره خيتو على الموضوع 


** ليه نضغط بالقوة على الريموت وإحنا عارفين إن البطارية ضعيفة*

*إلا نكسرره على الجدار ونبيه يشتغل* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## P!nk Cream

احلى شي عندي

 لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ 

................................... 

طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه 

لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة 

واقية ؟؟؟ 

................................... 

إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة وطوال أيام الأسبوع ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال ؟



حلوة الاسئلة بس فيها غبااااااااااااااااااء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة اختي على الاسئلة

----------


## قطيفي

إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟
.....................................
أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟
........................................
لماذا الصمغ الشديد الفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟
................................................
إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون؟
.............................
>إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟
(سؤال غبي جدا)
...........................................
البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟
...................................... ....
نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟
....................................... ..
لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
...........................................
لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟
(سؤال جميل أعجبني فعلاً لماذا ؟)
........................... ..............
طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية ؟؟؟
....................................... ...
إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال ؟؟
هااااااااااا ليييييش؟؟

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههه

عجبووني كلهم والأخيره فلته 

مشكور قطيفي على الأسئلة  الرائعه

تحياتي لك
حوووور

----------


## العجمية

ههههههههههههههههههههه هاهاهاهاهاها شكرا هاهاها هههههههههه هاهاها واااااااااااااااااااااااااي هاهاهاها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
خا خ اخاخاخ حدة  يضحك مت من الضحك هههههه خخخخ

----------


## قطيفي

ههههههه  شكرا لكم على مروركم

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله يغربل ابليسك اخوي قطيفي 

حلوين وااااااااااااايد 

سلام

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟
لانه ياكل كميات كبيرة منها عشان كذا ما راح تنفعه
.....................................
أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟
اكيد راح يزيد 
لاني راح اطيح وتتكسر رجلي ويجبسونها واقعد في البيت شهر  اكل ومرعى وقلة صنعة 
........................................
لماذا الصمغ الشديد الفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟
لان موجود داخل الانبوب طبقة مانعة للالتصاق 
................................................
إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون؟
المتفرجون ايضا مشاركون في المسرحية فكل منا له دور 
.............................
>إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟
(سؤال غبي جدا)
بالعكس مو غبي  
الاشارة وضعوها قبل يزرعون الحشيش 
...........................................
البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟
نوع من انواع التهجين والتلقيح الصناعي 
...................................... ....
نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟
نفس الشيء  لان العتمة هي ضوء
....................................... ..
لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
وييييييييييييع عشان الناس تشتريه 
...........................................
لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟
(سؤال جميل أعجبني فعلاً لماذا ؟)
نوع من الضمير المهني 
........................... ..............
طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية ؟؟؟
تقليد ياباني  وعشان لو طاح وما مات ما يتعور

....................................... ...
إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال ؟؟
هااااااااااا ليييييش؟؟

عشان يسكرون وقت الصلاة وخاصة يوم الجمعة 

ها ايش رايكم باجاباتي

----------


## طيبه الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

.
.

محشش فكر وحس ان العالم فيه اشياء كثيرة غلط ووضع اسئلة ليبرهن على ذلك :-

.
.

1-إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ 
................................... 
2-أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ 
..................................... 
3-لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟ 
................................... 
4-إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ؟ 
................................. 
5-إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ 
..................................... 
6-البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟ 
.................................... 
7-نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟ 
...................................... 
8-لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟ 
....................................... 
9-لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ 
........................................
لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون
( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية ؟ 
........................................
إذا كان السوبر ماركت 
يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة 
في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، 
فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟؟

.
.

اسئله واقعيه بعضهاا والبعض لا 

< كلل هواا طيب

مع تحياتي اليكم 

طيبه الروح

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههه* 
*يسلموو خيووه طيبه الروح*
*الف شكر لك ع هالمشاركة الحلووه*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*بانتظار الجديد*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووووره خيتووو طيبة الروح
يسلموووو ع الموضوع الجميل
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلمووو خيتوه دمعه حزن

على المرور وتحياتي الك بتوفيق

اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلم اخوي عاشق الزهراء

على المرور وتحياتي اليك 

بتوفيق اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

ههههههههههههههه
مشكورة خيتو طيبه الروح

الله يعطيج العافية

تحياتي

----------


## طيبه الروح

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكورة خيتو طيبه الروح 
> الله يعطيج العافية 
> 
> تحياتي



_مشكووووره اختي على مرورك تحياتي اليك_
_طيبه الروح_

----------


## القلب المرح

*ههههههه خوش محشش*
*تفكيره  مثل وجهه*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه* 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## همس المشااعر

ههههههههههههههه 
صدق محشش
يسلمووو خيتو 

همس المشااعر

----------


## طيبه الروح

> *ههههههه خوش محشش*
> 
> *تفكيره مثل وجهه*
> *يعطيك ربي العافيه*  
> *تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*



تسلم اخوي على مرور 
تحياتي اليك  
طيبه الروح

----------


## طيبه الروح

> ههههههههههههههه 
> 
> صدق محشش
> يسلمووو خيتو  
> 
> همس المشااعر



تسلمين اختي همس المشاعر 

على مرورك وتحياتي اليك 

طيبه الروح

----------


## أبو منسي

محشش فكر وحس ان العالم فيه اشياء كثيرة غلط ووضع اسئلة ليبرهن على ذلك : 


CC0033إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ :wacko: 
............ ......... ......... . ............ ..
CC0033أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ :weird: 
............ ......... ......... . ............ .......
CC0033لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ....... 
-إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟
............ ......... ......... .. ............
CC0033البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعت؟؟ :bigsmile: ؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ........ ......
CC0033نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ........ ....
CC0033لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ........
CC0033-لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ........ ............ ...
CC0033طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه 

لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة
واقية ؟؟؟
............ ......... ......... . ............ ........ ......
CC3333إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ
كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقف؟؟ :weird:  :weird: ؟؟


هاااااا ايش رايكم في الاسئله منطقيه صح......

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله بموت من الضحك
بس الظاهر ذه عبقري اللي يفكر بهالطريقه مو؟؟
تحياتي ومشكووور اخوي
ريوووووووووووش

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هههههههههههه ههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه
بس والله منطقية ويحتاج أحد يجاوب عليها
يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## الفاقدات

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ž محشش يسأل أسألة واقعية ž* 
*ž*  
*ž* 

*محشش فكر وحس ان العالم فيه اشياء كثيرة غلط ووضع اسئلة ليبرهن على ذلك :*  


*1-إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟*  

*2-أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟* 

*3-لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟*  

*4 -إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟*  

*5-البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟* 

*6-نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟*  

*7-لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟* 

*8-لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟*  

*9-طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه*  
*لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة*
*واقية ؟؟؟*  

*10-إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ*
*كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟؟* 
*ž*  
*ž* 
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

ههههههههههههه ايه والله اسأله واقعيه بس ولايهمك يامحشش ملاك بترد عليك بالاجوبه الي تريح بالك...

1-إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟
لأنه للأسف غبي مايعرف يستثمرها وبعدين الناس يقولوا لا افراط ولا تفريط ..يعنو صحيح الفواكه تنقص الوزن بس عاد اذا زادت عن حدها انقلبت ضدعا والفيل للاسف ياكل واجد..

-أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟
لا مابيزيد بينقص زياده..لوووووووول هههههههههههههه

3-لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟
مادري والله روح اسأله يمكن الاخ (الصمغ) مزاجي شوي..خخخخخخ

 -إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ 
واحد من الي مايلتزموا بالتعليمات حطها لوووووووول..

5-البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟
هههه زرعوا البطيخه بكبرها ولو..مو صعبه
*6-نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟* 
*عاد قلنا غبي بس مو الى دي الدرجه يعني بالعقل عتمه يعني ظلمه كيف بيصير ليها سرعه ويش هالهباله..*

*7-لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟*
*من قال لك ماجربوا؟؟الاجربوا بس السنانير ماعجبهم هههههههه*

8-لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ 
مسكين بعد مو كفايه بيقتلوه خليهم يفرحوه شويه يعقموا ليه الابر..

لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة
*واقية ؟؟؟* 
*يزعطوا حالهم الحين مو عطونا بالجغرافيا عن اليابان واختراعاتهم فهم يحبوا يبرزوا نفسهم..لووول*

*10-إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ*
*كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟؟* 

علشان وقت الصلاه يسكرواخخخخخخخخخخخخ


على العموم تسلمي خيتي ضحوكه على الموضوع ولاتحرمينا من جديدك واتمنى اني ماطولت عليكم بالحكي ..اختش ملاكوو

----------


## النغم انيني

اسئلة المحشش حلوة واجوبتش يالغلا احلى

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ههههههههههـ
حلوة 
عجبتني الصمغ
محشش دكي
ههههههههـ
مشكورة خوخة
على النكت

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي حبوبتي ع الرد*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكوره خيتو ضحكوه 
يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه
ههههههههههههه

نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ههههههههههههههههههه
اسئله ذكي مو غبي والاذكى منه اللي حلهم (ماقصد اهانه بس بصراحه خيتو ماقصرتي جبي اجوبه انا شخصيا اقنعتني 
يسلمووو )
وتسلم لنا بعد صاحبه الموضوع
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

هههههههههههههههه يسلمووو ضحوكه على النكته

----------


## ملاك الناصره

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اسئله ذكي مو غبي والاذكى منه اللي حلهم (ماقصد اهانه بس بصراحه خيتو ماقصرتي جبي اجوبه انا شخصيا اقنعتني 
> يسلمووو )
> وتسلم لنا بعد صاحبه الموضوع
> تحياتي
> ريوووش



 
_ويش قصدش ريشووووووووووووه هااااااااااااا_ :evil:  :mesb:  :seif:  :angry:  :mad:  :ranting:  :rocket: _هذي جزاتي حالتنهم ليكم كان تضحكوا شوي ..اهي اهي اهي اهيشفتي اني ابغى اضحك العالم قمت اصيح منش..لكن مقبوله منش ياقمر <<<شفتي صرت احسن منش رديت الإساءه بالحسنه..امزح وياش غناتي مو تزعلي اوكي..تقبلي تحياتي اختش الصغيرونه ملاكوو_

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*عدة أسئلة من محشش طآقن له زقآرة وقآعد يهوجس ويفكـر :

خلونآ نشوف وش برـرآسه واللي عندهـ حل يفيدنآ علشآن نقول للمحشش الجوآب 


مع الاسئله

محشش فكر وحس ان العالم فيه اشياء كثيرة غلط ووضع اسئلة ليبرهن على ذلك :

1-إذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ 
................................... 
2-أنت تركض للأمام حتى تخفف وزنك ،  لو ركضت للوراء يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ 
..................................... 
3-لماذا الصمغ الشديدالفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟ 
................................... 
4-إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ؟ 
................................. 
5-إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ 
..................................... 
6-البطيخ الذي لايحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟ 
.................................... 
7-نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟ 
...................................... 
8-لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟ 
....................................... 
9-لماذا يعقمون الإبرةالسامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ 
........................................
طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه


لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون
( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية ؟ 
........................................
إذا كان السوبر ماركت 
يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة 
في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، 
فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟؟*

*أتمنى يعجبكم المحشش* 
*...تـحـيـاتـيـ...*

*"مــــــنـــقــولـ"*

----------


## ابو علاوي z

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مشكوره على المحشش ...*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*يسلموووووو اخوك على المرور*

----------


## ام علاويM

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلمي حسره الروح*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ربي يسلمك أم علاوي نورتي صفحتي*

----------


## سمراء

*هههههاي*

*الله يعينه على الغباء اللي هو فيه*

*هذي الأسئلة ما عندنا لها جواب*

*يسلمو خـيتو حسرة*

*ربي يعطيج الف عافية*

*لاعدمناكِ*

----------


## sweet_angel

هههههههههههه

تسلمي والله

----------


## بريط

ههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------

